# Favorite topping for Lamb chops



## flatbroke (Dec 16, 2020)

Looking to pair up something that goes good with lamb chops. Any favorites your care to share


----------



## smokin peachey (Dec 16, 2020)

Are you looking for a sauce or a cooking method?


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 16, 2020)

kiminche or how ever you spell it.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 16, 2020)

Ketchup


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 16, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Ketchup


If it works for Giada I am willing to give it a try


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 16, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> If it works for Giada I am willing to give it a try


You could even mix ketchup and mayo and make fancy sauce. The possibilities are endless


----------



## smokin peachey (Dec 16, 2020)

I typically hit it with some of my dry rub and let the meat speak for itself. I’ve always thought if it needs sauce it wasn’t cooked right or  it’s low quality meat. I do like  sauce on a McDonald’s McRib.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 16, 2020)

Two of my favorite ways to do lamb are either chimichurri  or just Greek seasonings. Here is a nice Greek marinated recipe.  https://www.mygreekdish.com/recipe/greek-lamb-chops-with-roast-potatoes-paidakia/  Here is a lamb leg  I did with a mint chimichurri. https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/chimichurri-leg-of-lamb.294424/   Here is a Tri tip I did but you can use this chimichurri too. https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/daughters-birthday-tri-tip-meal.298730/


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 16, 2020)

A guy from school makes chimichuri locally. May have to give it a go.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 16, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> A guy from school makes chimichuri locally. May have to give it a go.


Awesome on grilled beef to. We like it a lot.


----------



## kruizer (Dec 16, 2020)

Really simple, mint jelly


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 17, 2020)

Red Wine Balsamic Reduction!!!

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/simple-rosemary-thyme-crusted-rack-of-lamb.299758/


----------



## Jabiru (Dec 17, 2020)

Mint sauce - works so well with lamb


----------



## forktender (Dec 17, 2020)

The best olive oil you have a whole bulb of garlic diced, rosemary, oregano, juice of one lemon, a healthy dose of kosher salt and cracked pepper. Marinade it in the mixture a few hours before you cook it then heavily baste while cooking from start to finish. Then serve it with some homemade  Tzatziki sauce!  








						Authentic Greek Tzatziki Sauce Recipe - The Wanderlust Kitchen
					

Learn how to make a traditional Greek tzatziki sauce. It's the perfect healthy way to add flavor and texture to your favorite dishes!




					thewanderlustkitchen.com
				



This recipe is pretty much how I leaned to make it from my buddies Greek Papa, except he taught me to use a whole bulb of garlic.  The only thing this recipe leaves out is how to drain the yogurt, so it turns out nice and thick and creamy. Grate the cucumber and squeeze out as much juice as you can then mix the garlic and grated cucumber into the Greek yogurt. Then get 3-4 layers of cheesecloth about 15x15'' put the yogurt mix in one big blob in the center of the cheesecloth and twist it up tightly and hang it over a bowl. 






Keep twisting and tightening every hour or so for at least 4 hours but letting it drain overnight is best. Then add the remaining ingredients the next morning, I know this sounds like a lot of work but the end results are mind blowing in both taste and texture.





Besides it being amazing served on the side with lamb it makes an awesome dip for veggies and cold cuts and pita bread or pita chips.


----------



## Millberry (Dec 17, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Ketchup


*GROSS!*


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 17, 2020)

Mint apple jelly. RAY


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 17, 2020)

Millberry said:


> *GROSS!*


Hey the guy on the movie Sling Blade liked mustard. Don’t be too hard on Jake


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 17, 2020)

I was thinking of trying mint jelly but my wife really likes tzatziki. There is a place in baker California that is a Greek place. We usually stop at on the way to Vegas. They even give a discount for those with a commercial driver license which makes it even better.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Dec 17, 2020)

Def. sun dried tomatoes. It’s basically ketchup.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 17, 2020)

Looks like you already got some great suggestions for a topping. Know its not much help but rosemary also pairs well as a seasoning. Little EVOO, garlic, black pepper, and rosemary then grilled up. Sounds like you have a great meal in your future.


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 17, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Looks like you already got some great suggestions for a topping. Know its not much help but rosemary also pairs well as a seasoning. Little EVOO, garlic, black pepper, and rosemary then grilled up. Sounds like you have a great meal in your future.


The wife has been growing that stuff in an herb garden plus a variety of other things. I just never had a reason to use any. I’m gonna start to venture out a bit of my comfort zone.


----------



## smokin peachey (Dec 17, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> The wife has been growing that stuff in an herb garden plus a variety of other things. I just never had a reason to use any. I’m gonna start to venture out a bit of my comfort zone.


Please don’t start posting pics of your feet like 
Z
 zippy12


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 17, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Please don’t start posting pics of your feet like
> Z
> zippy12


Not sure anyone has feet like he does


----------



## smokinstubbs (Dec 18, 2020)

Jabiru said:


> Mint sauce - works so well with lamb





kruizer said:


> Really simple, mint jelly


----------



## cmayna (Dec 18, 2020)

EVOO, S&P, Rosemary,,,,,,,,yum!  Great for Lamb Chops.


----------



## sandyut (Jan 6, 2021)

Chimichurri all the way home!


----------

